
The Village Voice (1955-2018) - samclemens
https://www.artforum.com/passages/voice-writers-reflect-on-the-iconic-alt-weekly-76575
======
drawkbox
Things come and go but when independent media goes it is especially pensive,
heavyhearted and filled with melancholy.

Village Voice is gone but hopefully the New Times can hang on for a while.

Real independent people and voices _need_ a check on authoritarian structures,
independent media is one of those checks and they are fading away.

------
Animats
The SF Bay Guardian went down in 2012. Boston Phoenix, 2013. The Voice was the
last of the major US alternative papers.

~~~
jboynyc
I believe Popula.com is trying to fill that void. They have fantastic writers
but I'm unsure of their business model (it seems to depend on blockchain as a
magic fix).

------
kpwagner
Reading through some of these accounts, I tried to guess whether the writer
was a man or a woman (before looking at their name, and not counting obvious
tells like pronoun usage)? Do you ever do that? While I haven't performed a
real experiment, I gotta say, I'm pretty accurate at guessing the genders of
writers--not 100%, but way over 50%.

~~~
Analemma_
There have been several papers about identifying the gender of an author with
very high success rates using ML, so it’s not surprising that there are at
least some patterns even a human can pick up on.

~~~
kpwagner
I wasn't aware of that. Thanks.

------
werber
I'm surprised artforum is still alive

